# barn cat?



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our first cat was a stray that showed up at our place. We started feeding him and he would come for food, but would not let us touch him. We couldn't bring him in because the Husky we had at the time was not good with other animals. We fed him outside and he came to be quite friendly. When our husky died, he became an indoor/outdoor cat. He helped to keep the mice population down. 

When he died, we needed another cat to help with the mice problem. (We live in the country.) We adopted a barn cat from our neighbor. He was quite friendly. She found him; she thinks that someone dropped him off to get rid of him. He is also an indoor/outdoor cat. I try to bring them in at night, but there are times he has stayed out all night.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it is a good solution for feral-ish cats. We have several barn cats around here. If not already spayed or neutered, my neighbor traps them and takes them to be fixed and to get shots.

They won't allow you to pet them, but they get approachable over time. We try to watch them and make sure they are getting enough to eat and put out cat food when necessary.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know how cold it gets in Maine in the winter and I understand they are outside cats, but they should have access to get out of the elements and a warm place to sleep at night. If you don't have an enclosed porch for him to sleep in, you could set up your shed and they sell those heated pet mats made for outside dog houses.

I would put food an water out every day, preferably where wild life don't have access, or you will have more pets, than you want, of the wild kind. Cats hunt for fun, not because they are hungry. Squirrels carry fleas , so you will need to deflea regularly and deworm for tape, if they mouse. It doesn't take long for them to realize who feeds them and can become quite friendly!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

four or five years ago a cat moved into my barn, She loved the hay come to find out over the next couple of years she had three homes caring and feeding her. I took her in made sure she was spayed, she was, checked for a microchip, there was none. We gave her shots and gave her food water and a warm place to sleep. Although my horse has since passed I keep a warm cuddle bed out there in the barn its protected from the weather but they have easy access to the outside. There are now three cats that come and go some I can pet one I cannot. I would like to catch that last one as I don't think he is neutered but so far have not had luck. 

Barn cats are great they keep the mice out, and they have a safe place to sleep and steady food supply. Mine do not like a heated bed but love a hay nest or a cuddle bed. I say go for it I enjoy mine.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I lost my 18 year old cat about 4 years ago and I miss her a lot. She was an indoor-only cat. I'm not a cat person but she was pretty wonderful.

I was visiting our local shelter to make a donation and I started talking to one of the staff members. I had never considered a barn cat before but it sounds interesting.

Part of me is riddled with worry and guilt about having an outdoor animal as I'm accustomed to giving lots of love and attention to any pet I've had. But living captive at the animal shelter is probably no picnic either for the cats.

Since my talk with the shelter several other friends had brought up things I hadn't considered before: predators like coyotes or foxes. I haven't seen any recently, but they are probably around. I wonder if having a cat will attract a predator to my yard? I certainly don't want Chumlee to encounter something like that, but he is never outside alone. Are cats smart enough to avoid predators?

And the other thing: do you have to have barn cats in pairs? Or is one cat perfectly happy?

How difficult is it to have the cat stay around?? I was told to confine the cat in a large dog crate for a few days (with a litterbox, food/water & bed, of course)

Does an outdoor male cat tend to spray even if it's neutered??

I'm hoping to get a cat soon, so I appreciate any more insights.
If you haven't noticed, I sometimes have a tendency to over-think things...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We live in the country and both of our indoor/outdoor cats have managed to stay away from predators. (Except for getting sprayed by a cat once.) I do try to bring them in at night, but if they have a place in a barn or shed to sleep, they should be fine. 

We have only ever had one cat at a time, but mainly because my husband is not a cat person. If we didn't have 4 dogs at the time, I would have another cat so that the cats would have company. Our cat does seem to hang out with the dogs though. Sometimes I think he thinks he is a dog. 

Our first cat was a stray. We started feeding him and he just stayed around. Our second cat was a barn cat from a neighbor. We locked him inside for a couple of days until he could get used to us and the place. I think they will stay where there is food. They have seemed to learn the boundaries of our place. 

Enjoy. We are dog people, but I think I will always have a cat in the future.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

brianne said:


> Thanks for the replies. I lost my 18 year old cat about 4 years ago and I miss her a lot. She was an indoor-only cat. I'm not a cat person but she was pretty wonderful.
> 
> I was visiting our local shelter to make a donation and I started talking to one of the staff members. I had never considered a barn cat before but it sounds interesting.
> 
> ...


Did you decide to get a cat? Usually it's the less friendly and socialized cats that they intend for barn cats. Most shelters make you promise to keep a pet cat indoor only. Cats are usually very smart about staying away from predators. One cat certainly wouldn't draw any more predators in. Cats are fairly quick and can climb trees or other objects, so they can usually get away from coyotes. Neutered male cats don't usually spray unless they feel the need to mark their territory. If you just have one car on a large property and he wasn't already spraying, he's unlikely to start. Even indoor cats can start to spray. That's the reason we had an outdoor cat while I was growing up.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I did end up adopting a barn cat. I visited the animal shelter to check out the barn cats several times and every time I was drawn to a grey and white male cat who was quiet but watched me intently every time. He could be a twin to my 18 year old Katie that I lost nearly 5 years ago. 

The shelter said that he was originally a barn cat but he didn't like the other cats who he lived with so the barn owner trapped him and surrendered him to the shelter last Fall. He didn't have any issues with the other barn cats at the shelter, but they felt he might be happier as an only cat - perfect!

I brought him home and kept him in my shed inside a large dog crate for a couple of weeks as they recommended. During that time, I really fell hard for him. He is so stinking cute! He began seeking my attention, wanting scratches on his ears and head.  

My husband and son are making fun of me because of the amount of time and money I have spent on this cat. DH: "This is a BARN cat, right dear?? Then why does he have 3 beds and 2 sets of food dishes and very expensive cat food?" Me: "Well, er, uh.....I want him to get plenty of rest and have lots of energy to chase mice! Yes, yes, that's it!" :

We named him "Remington" because my husband and son are hunting enthusiasts and he is "gun metal grey". Chumlee is very interested in all the activity and new smells coming from the shed but I don't allow him too close to the building.

Here is Remy's picture from the shelter's website.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love him! He has such beautiful eyes  Thank you for adopting him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Remy's a handsome boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous, congratulations!.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Update and a couple questions*

Remington (Remy) continues to be a lovable little charmer. I've really come to look forward to seeing him each day and he has gotten very accustomed to me too and begs for ear and chin scratches. 

Our shed is quite large but he prefers to sleep in the upper part - I guess it's like a loft. It's quite an acrobatic undertaking to get up there but he manages very well. 

He has also been very helpful by knocking things down from the loft - things I had forgotten I owned. And I learned that he sleeps on our toboggan - an extra-special one from LL Bean, with a pad. So much for the 3 beds I bought him...:uhoh:

In the next few days it will be time to let him out of the shed to have his freedom. I'd prefer not to leave my shed door open so I have decided to install a cat door.

So my question: how is the best way to teach him to use a cat door? How long does it take a cat to become accustomed to them?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our AJ is a "barn cat" even though he doesn't live in our barn. He showed up when we were building our house in 1997 and is still around. The old guy is 19 y.o., looks a little ragged but still doing OK. He lives outdoors and has a heated Kitty Tube on our screened porch in the winter. He's actually has gotten more friendly over the years but still isn't the kind to be held and stroked.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

@ Willow: I hope my Remington sticks around as long as your AJ has! My sister had a barn cat that lived until her mid-20s. She just died a few months ago. I was amazed how well she did as an outdoor cat and she was such a nice cat. I think that's why I decided to adopt my barn cat.

I will have to look into a Kitty Tube or at least a heated mat to put in my shed for the winter. I already bought him 3 beds but he prefers to sleep on our toboggan that is stowed up overhead!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Today was the big day - time to let Remington have his freedom. He has been in my shed for a while now and the shelter that I adopted him from said that he should be ready to turn loose. He has gotten quite friendly and comes to me for ear scratches. 

I went to see him this morning, propped the door open to the shed and called him. He quickly jumped down out of the loft to come see me but when he saw the open door he got spooked and jumped back into the loft. I tried again later with the same results. 

Tonight I went out to see him but there was no sign of him. I can't get to the loft so I don't know if he is still sitting up there or if he got the courage to venture outside. His food is untouched.

As I was walking inside I heard an owl hooting. I was smiling because I love owls and I haven't heard one in ages. Then DH helpfully(?!) offers: I think sometimes Great Horned Owls prey on cats. Hope Remy's smart..."  Thanks so very much, dear for that helpful fact! :no:

Please send some positive thoughts for my Remington. And for me, that I actually get some sleep instead of laying awake worrying about his safety. Maybe I just wasn't cut out to have a barn cat...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Don't worry too much. Cats are incredibly intelligent, especially when it comes to their survival. My "indoor" spoiled kitty loves to escape and has spent a few nights outside without harm from any wildlife. Although there were some scrapes from cat fights. I think they know to stay close to the house and most predators have learned to stay away from lights/civilization. I house sit for a couple that has an outdoor/indoor cat whom really only sleeps in the house. They live on 7 acres out in the country and have seen a bobcat, coyotes and plenty of raccoons come to eat their chickens but Scooter that cat has done just fine.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I have spent many sleepless nights worrying about my inside/outside cats. They are usually fine and show up in the morning? Did Remington show up?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

what a lucky guy


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Remy update*

So, l let Remington have his freedom on Mother's Day as I said in an earlier post. I then spent 2 nearly sleepless nights worrying about him and wondering about his safety and whereabouts, especially after the owl comment my DH made.

At last, I caught sight of him Tuesday night and he was outside of the shed, but hiding underneath it. He was still so spooked that he wouldn't come to me. I left food and water inside and outside the shed in hopes he would eat.

Finally, last night my DS spied Remy running across our backyard heading toward the vacant house next door. I went outside with food and called him and he stopped and watched me. When I turned around and started walking toward our shed he darted into the woods and sprinted toward our shed. When I got into the shed he was waiting for me. I have never seen such an elaborate/desperate display of affection by a barn cat! He was as overjoyed to see me as I was to see him. I couldn't believe how loud he can purr! He even jumped into my lap!! :x

I honestly never meant to get so attached to a barn cat. I really thought he would be this elusive kitty that I would only see once in a while whose main job was to catch mice. Period. JUST a barn cat, not a pet....

He could be a twin to the 18 year old cat I lost almost 5 years ago. Maybe that's why it feels like he's been around forever. 

Chumlee gives me the stink eye every time I come into the house smelling of "cat" but he, too, might be getting used to having a cat around.

So I won't keep boring everyone with dumb posts about Remington and how attached I've become. I just thought I'd let everyone know that so far, so good - Remy's doing ok...but I've seen zero evidence that he's actually "earning his keep" by catching mice. :wink2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, he sounds so cute, I'm glad he came home for you. I can just picture Chum's face with an expression saying "really, I have to compete with a cat"!.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So, I haven't seen my Remington for 4 days. I'm sick to my stomach worrying and wondering what has happened to him. I've checked the roadsides near my house each day, fearing that I might find him. :crying:

I've been putting food in the shed daily and at first I was happy to see that it was gone, until Wednesday when I noticed a chipmunk with huge, fat cheeks running out of the shed. I probably have 50 pounds of cat food hoarded under my shed from this little rodent! :doh: 

And why hasn't Remington taken care of this cheeky little chipmunk who is stealing his food?

Is it common for barn cats to disappear for several days like this? 

Please send some positive vibes for my Remington to come home! I knew I would get too attached to the little bug!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear he's not come home yet. I was reading recently how some cats take themselves off for days and then just reappear again like nothing has changed, I hope he is one of those. Am sending lots of positive thoughts for his safe return.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm so sad you haven't seen him. ?
He's probably fine and watching you from his hiding place every day. I hope he shows up for you soon so you don't have to worry.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Try not to worry. I wouldn't be at all surprised if he migrated to someone else's barn to hunt for a little bit. Hopefully he'll be home soon to punish that fat chipmunk for stealing his food!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The weather is fairly warm, he's probably out hunting.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

As a child my mother took in an old tom cat and we named him Jake. He was covered in scars. We fed him and gave him a warm place to sleep. He stayed for a few years but disappeared every now and then . Then he was gone. My mom spotted him a few streets over and someone else was feeding him. A very fickle guy. Wait and see he'll probably return looking for a meal.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Last December my daughter found a cat, he stayed with us for 3 weeks. We had him scanned, had animal control post him as found and posted in other listings. We had people traveling 20 miles just to see if it were their cat. Because I could not let him indoors, and it was getting cold, I was going to bring him to our local no kill shelter - but decided to check a house down the street that I remembered seeing a few cats. Sure enough it was his home. He had been missing for three months and was so close to home - who knows where he was the two and half months before that. The people said a coyote had scared all the cats off one day, and it took a few days for them all to come back, except the one at our house. They just assumed he was dead. This house was only a quarter of a mile away.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive wishes. He is microchipped and I called the shelter a couple of times but they hadn't seen him.

He came home Saturday night! I got out of my car and was walking toward my house when I heard the loudest, longest meow and he came racing towards me!

I was sooooo happy to see the little guy! He was ravenously hungry which makes me wonder about his hunting ability 

After I scolded him heartily for staying away, I spent a half hour giving him chin scratches and managed to put his overdue dose of Frontline on him.

I am trying to get a grip on worrying about him so much. He's a smart, fast little guy and he probably doesn't need a "helicopter mom" :grin2:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah!!! He's home!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad he's home!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear he's home.

If only he could talk, I bet he has some stories to tell about his adventures.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Another barn cat post to torture folks

Remington continues to thrive at our house but I fear we have gotten way, way too attached to him. Ah, too late to change that now. My DH is trying to convince him to live in the heated garage for the upcoming winter. We'll see what Remy decides. 

Remy has taken a special shine to my DH and showers him with "gifts" of rodents that he helpfully drags into the garage for inspection. Some of them start to smell very interesting before they are discovered. The largest gift was a gigantic grey squirrel that was half as big as Remington! To his shock, Chumlee spotted the squirrel laying face down and just about pulled my arm off to get to it. Chum pounced on the squirrel, grabbed it in his mouth and then acted as though he had caught it himself.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for making me laugh and smile, Remington sounds like such a character. Love the gifts he brings home, I can just see Chumlee's face pretending that the squirrel was his catch, never mind Chum I'm sure that Remy can't gather up socks like you can!:wink2:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He's very handsome!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Remington's beautiful, love his coloring and markings........
He just wants to make sure you know how much you mean to him by bringing you these "special" gifts. 

Too funny about Chumlee pouncing on the squirrel...........


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*My "barn cat" is gone....*

and has become a "man-cave cat" 

I quietly climbed the stairs to my husband's man cave and disturbed the former barn cat's nap. On the couch!! 

Here's the proof:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What a smart cat!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so cute!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*RIP Remington, 11/3/16*

I've tried to type this post several times but just couldn't.

On 11/3/16 when I got home from work, DH and I were searching everywhere for Remington. Completely out of character for him to disappear for more than an hour or two. I fearfully began walking up and down our road, checking in the ditch to see if I could see him. Nothing.

Later in the afternoon a neighbor who I had never met pulled into my driveway and I knew. :bawling:

She had found Remington in her backyard, already gone. She and her husband had carefully wrapped him in a blanket and placed him in a box to deliver him to us. We thanked her profusely for her kindness and managed to hold it together until she left.

We buried Remington in our backyard, both of us crying unashamedly. Our DS arrived home and helped with tears quietly flowing.

We speculate that he received a glancing blow by a car and died of an internal injury. 

It's hard to imagine how a "barn cat" who was supposed to be there solely for rodent control managed to weave his way into our hearts and lives and became so beloved by our whole family. There is a gaping hole in our lives. 

We have met so many people in our neighborhood and heard stories about Remington from them. I will tell you the stories but I can't type any more right now. There's something in my eye...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. So glad that Remington got to experience what love was.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How very sad. Poor thing. I'm so glad your neighbour cared and was kind enough to bring him to you. He learned that human company was a good thing - thanks to you and your hubby. Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Remington, that was very nice and thoughtful of your neighbors to bring him home to you. Hard not to get attached to animals, so sad. 

Godspeed Remington.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Remington, I shall miss hearing all about him, sending you all hugs x


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry about Remington. How compassionate and considerate of your neighbors to bring him home. There's nothing worse than not knowing, even though knowing is pretty horrible. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that it sounds as if you gave him a wonderful last few months, where he was suitably spoiled.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very lucky guy while with you. You'll see him again!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I just stopped to see what was new for my favorite barn cat. I can't believe he's gone. He looked like such a happy little character, how could you not fall in love? Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

